# Looking for advice in working and living in Asia?



## Lopey96 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello fellow Expats! 

I have just got back from 5 months travelling around Southeast Asia. This has cemented my feelings of wanting to live and work in Asia. I loved all aspects of Asia and was very happy out there. 

Although I have this wish of wanting to live and earn money in Asia, the hardest part is the planning and the know how of making it a reality.

I am from the UK and so far I have made a shortlist of 6 potential countries that interest me:

Thailand
Japan
Korea
Vietnam
Taiwan
Hong Kong 

I know one of the most common ways of getting work in Asia is by becoming an English teacher. However, I do not have a degree so I believe this makes it tougher in countries like Korea where a degree is a requirement. 

I want to keep my options open at this stage - not just looking at teaching. I have two years experience of working in social care so if possible that is another avenue I would like to look into if possible. Although, I just want to see what is available to me and then go from there.

Within my shortlist of countries, I have done pros and cons for living in all of those countries. 

I believe Thailand is the frontrunner currently however Korea and Japan intrigue me the most due to the lifestyle. Taiwan, Hong Kong & Vietnam not so much.

Can people please share with me where I can find information on finding work, living etc in these countries.

Anything useful you did when you were in the process of looking for work and moving to Asia. Honestly, anything will be helpful right now as I am unsure where to look because a lot of the job boards are advertising teaching jobs only. 

I also wondered if there were online recruitment agencies people knew of that would be able to help me look and find work etc.

I've signed up and posted on this forum as currently I am a bit lost of where else to ask for advice.

I would really like to get the ball rolling...

Thanks so much,

Lopey96


----------



## CallumR (Apr 27, 2020)

You can get jobs in Asia teaching English without a degree but the employers will look to see that you have some sort of training to Teach English as a Foreign Language. Probably the best place to start would be to find some training such as CELTA or TEFL. There are lots of programs that let you get certified online so the current lock down should not be an impediment to getting started.


----------

